# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S21, Samsung Galaxy S21 Plus, Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-s21

Samsung Galaxy S21 on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

Playlist "Galaxy S21"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Galaxy S21 through S21 Ultra, Galaxy Buds and SmartTag: Everything Samsung announced today"
On the last day of CES, Samsung shows off its Galaxy S21, S21 Ultra and S21 Plus, as well as its Galaxy Buds Pro, S-Pen and SmartTag tracker.

by Lori Grunin 
January 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Galaxy S21's standout feature is its $200 price cut"
Samsung made the move because of lower component costs, some minor tradeoffs and the pandemic.

by Shara Tibken 
January 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra Unboxing + Galaxy S21 and S21+

Jan 14, 2021




> Unboxing every Samsung Galaxy S21, Galaxy S21+ and Galaxy S21 Ultra.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SAMSUNG GALAXY S21, S21 PLUS, AND S21 ULTRA FIRST LOOK: POLISHED DESIGN (AND PRICES)"
Starting at $799 and available on January 29th

by Chaim Gartenberg
January 14, 2021

----------

